# Diferencia entre encoder absoluto e incremental



## HECTOR ACCHIARDO (May 15, 2006)

Hola como están

Espero que me puedan ayudar a encontrar la diferencia entre encoder incremental y absoluto.

atte.
hector


----------



## MaMu (May 15, 2006)

Hola, date una vuelta por este post

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/encoders-informacion-tecnica-25/

Saludos.


----------

